# FIshin' trip to the Weber and the no so great ending !



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Met my buddy at Sportsman's Warehouse got some extra gear and headed out. Got up there by Wanship about 5:00 we started with our honey holes with the old faithful Rapala F-5 and fished until about 7:30pm with no results, so trudged back to the car and got out fly rods I tied on a caddis and a rainbow warrior, he tied on a caddis we fished where we seen them jumpin and rolling and everything else with No results we got skunked....So as we return down to Sportsman's Warehouse I notice MY truck is on the back of a TOW TRUCK !! :evil: :evil: .... So we hurry and pull up and they are towing my car because it's after 10pm! !! In all the years i've been parking at Sportsman's i've NEVER had a problem until now. The idiots wanted to charge me $256 CASH only to drop my truck off their bed, me being an old Tow driver knew this was wrong and was VERY angy! So i told the people who couldn't Hablo English very well to charge me the right amount of $120 or there was going to be a HUGE problemo! After about 15 minutes of me telling them they were idiots for putting "J-hooks" on the front axles of an S-10 blazer they finally let me pay $126......So in conclusion DON'T PARK AT SPORTSMAN'S WAREHOUSE between the hours of 10pm-5am or you'll be hooked and have to pay!! !


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

OK dumb :?: what reason did your truck get towed because it was after 10pm. :? I could see maybe a ticket ,its a parking lot what harm is it doing and it's not like it was parked several days. :evil: walmarts used to let you park the motorhomes ect and stay the night.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If it's the sportsmans on 72nd, there is a trax station right down the road, you can park there all you want. 

Sorry about the tow situation. That's never fun, at least you caught them before they actually towed it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just curious: Was it posted no parking after a certain time ???? Man that just don't sound right. Another reason why I don't like that SW on 7200. :evil:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just curious: Was it posted no parking after a certain time ???? Man that just don't sound right. Another reason why I don't like that SW on 7200. :evil:


+1 On the don't sound right!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Met my buddy at Sportsman's Warehouse got some extra gear and headed out


(if you still have your reciept) If you are a paying customer they had absolutely no right to legally tow your car. they probably have a sign saying "parking for sportsmans customers only" if that is the case I would take both the reciepts back to sportsmans and make them pay for the tow charge. and tell them to put a GD leash on the tow company.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> XxFIREBOYxX said:
> 
> 
> > Met my buddy at Sportsman's Warehouse got some extra gear and headed out
> ...


Your only a paying customer if the business is open.

XxFIREBOYxX........by right's, you were trespassing. No sign's need to be posted. You, at the time, were on private property without an invitation. If, the store employee's or management had given you permission to park there, after hour's, you would have a ligit complaint.

I'm surprised !! :shock: .......you as a tow truck operator ought to know that.....


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm aware of that if they want you towed they can for no reason....It;s just sad that i've been parking there and going there since they were across the street and to have them start towing people away just sucked....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My recollection was that to be able to be towed it did have to be posted??? I believe I got that from my brother an attorney???


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> My recollection was that to be able to be towed it did have to be posted??? I believe I got that from my brother an attorney???


Wouldn't it be the same as someone parking in my driveway? It's not posted but I think I could legally have the vehicle towed if it had no reason being there. Just a thought.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > My recollection was that to be able to be towed it did have to be posted??? I believe I got that from my brother an attorney???
> ...


Not at all comparable with residential property vs commercial with a most likely easement established by the lot always being open to the public. Just one more reason not to frequent this specific establishment :evil: . I will guess that the practice is related to the fact that the store is located so close to the trax station so they are likely used to having the lot taken advantage of. I also would take the receipt to the manager and say WTF chuck?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Wouldn't it be the same as someone parking in my driveway? It's not posted but I think I could legally have the vehicle towed if it had no reason being there. Just a thought.


It is the same, *all* property owners, individual, commercial, corporate or industrial share the same rights of_ Private Property_ laws. A sign is not needed to prove that fact. Some business's only allow patron's to park in their parking lot during business hours. Why should we expect anything different?

I believe the company we are speaking about has covered the base's anyhow......[attachment=5:3i2asopr]Sportsmans 006.jpg[/attachment:3i2asopr]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty much answer my question. I'm convinced.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm guessing alot of people like to leave their cars over night at sportsmans :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like they have plenty of signage around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow .45 good case work! I think that puts it to rest.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Since my report Sportsman's has taken down the signs


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Since my report Sportsman's has taken down the signs


 :?: :?: Since .45 took the pics on Sunday?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Since my report Sportsman's has taken down the signs


Uh-Oh is someone trying to pedal backwards??? :wink:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I just bought a burritto from taco bell, I swear the sign said 89 cents, but she must have charged me 99 cents. Would someone mind getting me photo so I can feel better about this situation.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> Since my report Sportsman's has taken down the signs[/quot
> 
> Thats cool . I think they need to give you a $200 gift card and a parking spot with your name on it :lol:


----------

